# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Databazë - Ku të shkarkoj një SQL Server

## kiki_gj

tung

Mund dikush nga ju se ku mund ta gjej SQL server per ta shkarkuar pasi kam provuar nga microsoft por nuk munda vetem si trial softwer
mund te me ndimoj ndokudh se ku mudn ta gjej.
tung

----------


## Gepardi

Mund te shkarkosh SQL Server 2005 Express Edition i cili eshte falas.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/sql/express/

Lidhja e shkarkimit eshte:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/sql/download/

----------


## qoska

Te duhet nje server per database qe kupton SQL apo te duhet Microsoft(c) SQL Server?!

Nese te duhet nje server database qe kupton SQL me funksionalitet te plote shiko njehere PostgreSQL (http://www.postgresql.org), eshte falas ne te gjithe kuptimin e fjales. 
Te tjere jane MySQL, SQLite, etj..

----------

